# Fuel Filter life for late model tractors



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just suffered through trying to diagnose why the engine indicator light was flashing on my Tier 3 JD 5075M. Not the stop now or die light, it is the one that flashes and says you need to do something to your tractor, just doesn't bother to say what and to find out the general universe of what you get to pay your local JD tech for a 300$ service call. Of course, when they get to your farm, the indicator will not come on for dear life so you get to pay the Tech "sit" time as you wonder around the field trying to goad your tractor into giving up its secrets.

This happened to me last June or so. After much hoopla, we discovered that it had been 200 hrs on the fuel filter (well below the maintenance service level), and once we changed the filter all was well until the other day. I noticed that the antifreeze was just on the low min level so we added antifreeze to no avail. It never occurred to me that it could be the stupid fuel filter again so I went and got more oil to change the oil and filter, and got another fuel filter. It wasn't until I could not get the engine above 1700 rpm while tedding that I was sure it was the fuel filter again. Changed yesterday and so far no warning lite. I did complete service in march and had only 100 hrs on this fuel filter.

So, I am curious, are others experiencing this, and if so, what is going on. Why would the recommended service interval be so at odds with the life span of the filter, or is it more likely that the sensor is bad-and if so, which one, fuel pressure? BTW-fuel is picture perfect, no dirt, no water.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hayman - Curiously enough I'm dealing with a fuel filter issue right now as well. I'm at 450 hours on a 5085E. I got that warning light Sunday. The manual for the tractor describes how to pull some codes from the ECM. I pulled those and called my dealer Monday. The technician called me that afternoon told me the 94.18 code was low fuel pressure. His advice: change BOTH filters on the machine AND blow the fuel line to the tank and/or clean the tank. Apparently the suction screen in the tank is pretty fine. Hopefully this resolves your issue. I'll address mine this weekend.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

506 said:


> Hayman - Curiously enough I'm dealing with a fuel filter issue right now as well. I'm at 450 hours on a 5085E. I got that warning light Sunday. The manual for the tractor describes how to pull some codes from the ECM. I pulled those and called my dealer Monday. The technician called me that afternoon told me the 94.18 code was low fuel pressure. His advice: change BOTH filters on the machine AND blow the fuel line to the tank and/or clean the tank. Apparently the suction screen in the tank is pretty fine. Hopefully this resolves your issue. I'll address mine this weekend.


Thanks. Mine is solved as soon as the filter is changed. I don't believe that the 5065 or 75 have two filters. That started with the 85. Regarding the screen, are you suggesting that the screen might reduce the pressure enough that as soon as the filter reduces flow slightly it is enough to alarm?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> I just suffered through trying to diagnose why the engine indicator light was flashing on my Tier 3 JD 5075M. Not the stop now or die light, it is the one that flashes and says you need to do something to your tractor, just doesn't bother to say what and to find out the general universe of what you get to pay your local JD tech for a 300$ service call. Of course, when they get to your farm, the indicator will not come on for dear life so you get to pay the Tech "sit" time as you wonder around the field trying to goad your tractor into giving up its secrets.
> 
> This happened to me last June or so. After much hoopla, we discovered that it had been 200 hrs on the fuel filter (well below the maintenance service level), and once we changed the filter all was well until the other day. I noticed that the antifreeze was just on the low min level so we added antifreeze to no avail. It never occurred to me that it could be the stupid fuel filter again so I went and got more oil to change the oil and filter, and got another fuel filter. It wasn't until I could not get the engine above 1700 rpm while tedding that I was sure it was the fuel filter again. Changed yesterday and so far no warning lite. I did complete service in march and had only 100 hrs on this fuel filter.
> 
> So, I am curious, are others experiencing this, and if so, what is going on. Why would the recommended service interval be so at odds with the life span of the filter, or is it more likely that the sensor is bad-and if so, which one, fuel pressure? BTW-fuel is picture perfect, no dirt, no water.


I'm just throwing this, but is your filter OEM or aftermarket and is your fuel top tier.

Some aftermarket filters don't meet all of the requirements and dirty fuel could add to the problem. Not saying that this is the case, but it could be.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Fuel top flight. I buy fresh at local station with pretty young tanks. Looks good. Filters OEM


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

How much biodiesel? If you have an algae problem, a fuel filter will last about 30 minutes and screens in the fuel tank will plug too. We run Coop super diesel X4 fuel, I think 5% bio and supposed to be the best fuel on the market, and I still have some trouble with anything with a plastic fuel tank. Use a quality fuel conditioner with algeacide.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> How much biodiesel? If you have an algae problem, a fuel filter will last about 30 minutes and screens in the fuel tank will plug too. We run Coop super diesel X4 fuel, I think 5% bio and supposed to be the best fuel on the market, and I still have some trouble with anything with a plastic fuel tank. Use a quality fuel conditioner with algeacide.


Interesting point I think it's 10. On the other hand, my big tractor is using the same fuel and only eats fuel lines


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Interesting point I think it's 10. On the other hand, my big tractor is using the same fuel and only eats fuel lines


To me biodiesel is dirty fuel. You need a strainer and a conditioner


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I try to keep my fuel tanks full and the tractors full, especially in the fall and spring. I was told that algae gets started in the air above the fuel, then gets into the diesel itself. I don't know if this true, but it sounds reasonable.

You might get your fuel tank treated for algae on your next fuel delivery.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> I try to keep my fuel tanks full and the tractors full, especially in the fall and spring. I was told that algae gets started in the air above the fuel, then gets into the diesel itself. I don't know if this true, but it sounds reasonable.
> 
> You might get your fuel tank treated for algae on your next fuel delivery.
> 
> Ralph


I was under the impression that the big thing for algae growth is moisture in the fuel. Less than full tanks promotes condensation on the inside of the tank if there are large rapid temps fluctuations.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If nothing else, do you have space for a longer filter?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

don't know about longer filter. I don't really want to go after market and JD seems to only know how to look up stuff by model number so asking for the same diameter that is longer will throw them a curve. I get my fuel 20 gal at a time from the local service station. so no treating my tanks, but I use treatment for antigel which has other stuff in it but I don't use stablizer in summer as usually I am burning it so fast.

What ever happened to diesels that you could throw anything into and they would run?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> What ever happened to diesels that you could throw anything into and they would run?


 They went the way of Peter-Pan and Snowwhite


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Trillium Farm said:


> They went the way of Peter-Pan and Snowwhite


They are still out there, just built before 1995.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> don't know about longer filter. I don't really want to go after market and JD seems to only know how to look up stuff by model number so asking for the same diameter that is longer will throw them a curve. I get my fuel 20 gal at a time from the local service station. so no treating my tanks, but I use treatment for antigel which has other stuff in it but I don't use stablizer in summer as usually I am burning it so fast.
> 
> What ever happened to diesels that you could throw anything into and they would run?


I'd be pretty surprised if there isn't a longer JD for the same filter head. There has to be at least one competent employee you could speak to, right? Or there's always google. I still wouldn't be worried about a good aftermarket filter (CAT) but to each his own. It just seems to me that if you want to extend filter life that a bigger filter is going to be by far the easiest. Or you could install an aftermarket prefilter and still have your green one.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Buddy of mine has a JD5115M interim Tier 4, no DEF. He was pulling 10' JD no-till drill and it went into low power mode. They checked the codes and said it was a fuel problem, most likely water in his fuel. He told them he's been farming for 50 years and never had a water in his fuel problem. He flushed out the tank, lines and changed the filter and again it went into low power mode. Again Deere said we can send someone out but we'll bet it's water in the fuel, he bought the extended warranty but it doesn't cover bad fuel problems. He did all of it again and put something in the fuel that was suppose to take care of any water in the fuel. It did it again, he told them to send someone to pick it up and take in, they picked it up and it wasn't a thing but the a bad sensor at or near the fuel filter. Sometimes Deere thinks they know every doggone thing and that bugs the hound out of me.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Buddy of mine has a JD5115M interim Tier 4, no DEF. He was pulling 10' JD no-till drill and it went into low power mode. They checked the codes and said it was a fuel problem, most likely water in his fuel. He told them he's been farming for 50 years and never had a water in his fuel problem. He flushed out the tank, lines and changed the filter and again it went into low power mode. Again Deere said we can send someone out but we'll bet it's water in the fuel, he bought the extended warranty but it doesn't cover bad fuel problems. He did all of it again and put something in the fuel that was suppose to take care of any water in the fuel. It did it again, he told them to send someone to pick it up and take in, they picked it up and it wasn't a thing but the a bad sensor at or near the fuel filter. Sometimes Deere thinks they know every doggone thing and that bugs the hound out of me.


That's what I am guessing. My buddy. Has a 6430 Prem and the same story as your friend. Baled 30 acres in low power mode in low gear waiting for the sensor repair.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Sometimes Deere thinks they know every doggone thing and that bugs the hound out of me.


It will take Deere sometime to get a handle on these Tier 4 emission related problems because they are like every other manufacturer....breaking new ground. Many times the dealerships just parrot what they are told from JD mechanical operations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

We also run Forestry equipment and have since canned all Deere equipment because the engines just are not dependable enough ..WAY WAY TOO MANY SERVICE CALLS! 
Now all the skidders are TigerCats with CNH engines and Cummins engines . No more limp modes for stupid fuel filters or other faulty this or faulty that.. worst thing is they were less money too..
The older Deeres we had were bullet proof! Absolutley AWSOME! And now they are gone..Deere was pretty upset we turned in all there equipment but had no answers for us on why the stuff had soo much trouble. It wasnt just 1 machine it happened on ALL of them! 2 748s,1 848 and 2 903s..had them for 11 months.. not a single week went by that the Deere truck wasn't there working on them. Techs were getting pissed when they had to walk into the woods to get to them..
99% of the issues were tier 4 related and only one machine had a hydraulic sensor issue..it came unplugged lol.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

skyrydr2 said:


> We also run Forestry equipment and have since canned all Deere equipment because the engines just are not dependable enough ..WAY WAY TOO MANY SERVICE CALLS!
> Now all the skidders are TigerCats with CNH engines and Cummins engines . No more limp modes for stupid fuel filters or other faulty this or faulty that.. worst thing is they were less money too..
> The older Deeres we had were bullet proof! Absolutley AWSOME! And now they are gone..Deere was pretty upset we turned in all there equipment but had no answers for us on why the stuff had soo much trouble. It wasnt just 1 machine it happened on ALL of them! 2 748s,1 848 and 2 903s..had them for 11 months.. not a single week went by that the Deere truck wasn't there working on them. Techs were getting pissed when they had to walk into the woods to get to them..
> 99% of the issues were tier 4 related and only one machine had a hydraulic sensor issue..it came unplugged lol.


Deer is still running on past reputation ! "Nothing runs like a deer" thankfully


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

I hardly ever have to change fuel filters on my tractors. BUT, I have my own bulk fuel tank with a filter on the pump, and I don't run biodiesel.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have been told this many times to keep the machine tanks topped off to prevent condensation but why is not an issue in the "fuel tank" fuel is stored in? If it due to the machine tank getting hot from the machine's heat and has wide temps swing compared to the "fuel tank"?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Common rail diesels heat the fuel much warmer than conventional injection. This causes the fuel tank to expand a lot more than normal especially plastic. As they cool down they draw in oxygen and moisture...a very good combination to grow algea in bio fuel and rust in steel tanks. 
Put all the filters you want on,the problem will still happen. Only way to really stop it is use pure fuel, not bio mixed stuff, or run all kinds of additive to the fuel to prevent the growth of algeas.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Palmettokat said:


> I have been told this many times to keep the machine tanks topped off to prevent condensation but why is not an issue in the "fuel tank" fuel is stored in? If it due to the machine tank getting hot from the machine's heat and has wide temps swing compared to the "fuel tank"?


My understanding is that it can happen in fuel storage tanks. I have my treated every couple of years.

Ralph


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Probably not THE issue here, but something to keep stored in the memory bank is that the fuel shut off from the tank can get crap in it.

This happened to my bulldozer and I was swapping out fuel filters thinking I had dirty fuel. It took me a long time to find, but a piece of wire cleaning out the junk in the shut off petcock cured the problem. Replacing the fuel line from there to the filter is not a bad idea either while a person is right there doing that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> My understanding is that it can happen in fuel storage tanks. I have my treated every couple of years.
> 
> Ralph


It can....back a few years ago when we all got switched over to low sulphur diesel I had a tractor sputter and stammer and I got off looking to see what the heck was going on and saw the funk had gathered up in a in-line fuel filter. After a little research I found my storage tank was polluted.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

RuttedField said:


> Probably not THE issue here, but something to keep stored in the memory bank is that the fuel shut off from the tank can get crap in it.
> 
> This happened to my bulldozer and I was swapping out fuel filters thinking I had dirty fuel. It took me a long time to find, but a piece of wire cleaning out the junk in the shut off petcock cured the problem. Replacing the fuel line from there to the filter is not a bad idea either while a person is right there doing that.


Very good point!

I had an old IH 966 that got rust in the bottom of the tank by the fuel line screen (at the bottom of the tank).

I had to drain the fuel tank and suck out all the rust chips. Used my wife's turkey baster. Got the job done--and got a new turkey baster.

If there is algae in the fuel, it will usually turn the fuel much darker, sometimes almost black. The fuel filters will be blackish also.

Might be a good idea to take apart the filter and check the input side to see if there is anything obvious.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> I was under the impression that the big thing for algae growth is moisture in the fuel. Less than full tanks promotes condensation on the inside of the tank if there are large rapid temps fluctuations.


Thats what we've been told as well, we top everything off before it sits for any amount of time.

We also keep algaecide on hand, before using any of the transfer tanks before starting planting or harvest they get filled and a nice generous dollop of algaecide is added then it's drove around a few days to make sure it sloshes over the entire inside. All transfer tanks also get a 10 micron spin on filter added.

Might sound a little excessive, but all you have to do is deal with algae once when you should be cutting beans instead.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most assuredly not your problem, as this kind of crap only happens to us, but we fought the newer combine for quite awhile, would get an engine code then it would power down or go into a limp in mode, fine and dandy as long as your not running beans when it happens. Sit a few minutes then it would run fine for awhile. Code was for low fuel supply pressure, changed filters numerous times, took the pre filter assembly apart below the fuel tank numerous times, blew the fuel line out from both ends, drained the tank and looked for crud in the bottom, even changed the electric charge pump and actually thought that did it, well for a few days it did. Finally ran the serial numbers again, turns out our combine had a newer engine in it than it should of just by looking at machine serial number, got the correct manual for it, turns out the codes changed from the manual we did have to the manual we should of had, turned out to be a faulty crank position sensor instead of fuel pressure.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

UPDATE: I thought I'd fixed my problem by changing the fuel filters. WRONG. After only 40 hours of operation I got the check engine light again Sunday night while shredding. I pulled the suction strainer (more properly a filter in my opinion) out of the tank last night. Much to my chagrin (relief maybe) I found the strainer plugged off about 75% with plastic particulate matter. I don't know how the engine was running. The Deere Field Mechanic tells me this is common. Tonight I'm going home to drain the filters I just put on last month. I plan to run the tractor through a shredding job next week. At that point I am going to check/clean the strainer and will change the filters out with new ones. Maybe at that point I'll be done with this.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

My question would be; WHERE DID THIS PARTICULATE MATTER COME FROM? Was it left over from a manufacturing step?
Is your fuel storage/transfer pump failing?
Your filters are probably in good condition as the pick-up screen took the brunt of it.
I would be keeping and eye on the pick-up screen for sure to see if it is getting clogged up with this same stuff for sure in the future.
Make sure your transfer pumps hose is still good! We had a cheap one crumble the inside casing. We noticed it because the handle/nozzle started leaking. I took it apart and found it full of birs of hard hose. Cut the end off of filler hose and sure enough... the inside liner deteriorated.


----------

